# Time to wake up Little Princess, Jade!



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

"Oh Mummy, I was so comfortable" She is precious, what a little Princess!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I take it she isn't a 'morning person'.......lol... maybe if you brought her breakfast in bed....


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh gosh, now I KNOW that she and Brody were destined to be soulmates. He won't get out of bed either!!! ha ha!

She is the most precious angel. What a sweet baby!


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

LOL! Too cute!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh Jade is just soooo cute!!!
What a precious little girl. T, she really is very sweet.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh she is so adorable,hope my new baby is like her !Love those snuggle sacks going to see if i can get one here in uk


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

aww!! Love her! so adorable.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Very precious. I have to 'pull' Zoey out of bed some mornings. She gives me the biggest glaring looks....but I have to go to work so don't have time to wait for little Princess to wake up on her own and go potty so she doesn't pee in the car.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pam6400 said:


> "Oh Mummy, I was so comfortable" She is precious, what a little Princess!


Thank you Pam! She was so toasty warm that she didn't wanna get up. It has been quite chilly here in the mornings and evenings.



jan896 said:


> I take it she isn't a 'morning person'.......lol... maybe if you brought her breakfast in bed....


I was hoping The Wee's would learn to bring *me* breakfast in bed. No such luck, yet. :lol:



Brodysmom said:


> oh gosh, now I KNOW that she and Brody were destined to be soulmates. He won't get out of bed either!!! ha ha!
> 
> She is the most precious angel. What a sweet baby!


Jadey says tell her Man that she has plenty of room for him in her nice warm snuggie sack. :wink: Ohhhhhhh, la la! :lol:

Thank you Tracy! 



Maleighchi said:


> LOL! Too cute!


Thanks! 



Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> Oh Jade is just soooo cute!!!
> What a precious little girl. T, she really is very sweet.


Thank you Lisa!  She is an Angel! :love7: Just the sweetest most playful little baby girl. And adores everyone! She has the best little personality!

She is cute as a button! :wink: Recognize this T? It has been her most worn item of clothing to this day. 






























michele said:


> Oh she is so adorable,hope my new baby is like her !Love those snuggle sacks going to see if i can get one here in uk


Thank you so much Michele! Your new baby is a doll! The snuggle sacks are awesome! My whole crew loves to burrow, so they come in very handy. You really can't have enough of them. Can't wait to see pics of your new Angels homecoming!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

MndaNGmoe said:


> aww!! Love her! so adorable.


Thank you! 



cprcheetah said:


> Very precious. I have to 'pull' Zoey out of bed some mornings. She gives me the biggest glaring looks....but I have to go to work so don't have time to wait for little Princess to wake up on her own and go potty so she doesn't pee in the car.


Thanks Heather!  My crew likes to stay in the warm snuggy covers in the morning too. Why get up when you can be so cozy in bed, Mom? :lol:


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

That has cuteness written all over it!!! she is such a tiny little peanut and so adorable! I love the "YAWN":sleepy1:


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Gracie is the same way! I have to dig her out from underneath the covers every morning, and then I have to carry her downstairs to keep her from going back under. She is limp as a rag for a good 10 minutes...If I try to stand her up to put her leash on to go outside, she just falls down. So, I carry her around while I get my coffee, and give her time to wake up before we hit the potty area! 

Pedro is more like me...His little feet hit the ground before I can get my alarm shut off!

BTW, Jade is precious...How old is she? She's so tiny! Wish I had my babies when they were that small!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Such a dainty little chi girl!
I wish Dahlia liked cuddle sacks.
She has to know whats going on at all times!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

ooohhh!!! she is just toooo stinking adorable and precious!! 
Love the pic where she is looking at the camera! Such a beautiful little princess.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Dazy Mae said:


> That has cuteness written all over it!!! she is such a tiny little peanut and so adorable! I love the "YAWN":sleepy1:


Thank you Darlene!  She is such a sweet little Angel. :love7: That was a biggggg yawn for such an itsy bitsy girl. :lol:



kimr said:


> Gracie is the same way! I have to dig her out from underneath the covers every morning, and then I have to carry her downstairs to keep her from going back under. She is limp as a rag for a good 10 minutes...If I try to stand her up to put her leash on to go outside, she just falls down. So, I carry her around while I get my coffee, and give her time to wake up before we hit the potty area!
> 
> Pedro is more like me...His little feet hit the ground before I can get my alarm shut off!
> 
> BTW, Jade is precious...How old is she? She's so tiny! Wish I had my babies when they were that small!


They are so sweet in the mornings when it's time to get up, aren't they! They know what is comfy! Smart little boogers! 

Mama, they can't be pottying at wee hours of the morning. :wink: :lol:

I'd say all of mine like to sleep in. 

Thank you! Jadey is almost 21 months old. Getting very close to 2 years of age. Hard to believe! She is so itsy bitsy. Amazing, really. I've never seen one full grown as tiny as she is. And she is so healthy, too. She is a little miracle baby. 



Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Such a dainty little chi girl!
> I wish Dahlia liked cuddle sacks.
> She has to know whats going on at all times!


Thank you Rhonda!  I got a kick out of you saying Dahlia would rather pee on them. :lol: Silly girl!



cherper said:


> ooohhh!!! she is just toooo stinking adorable and precious!!
> Love the pic where she is looking at the camera! Such a beautiful little princess.


Thank you Cheryl!  We adore little Jadey! Such an amazing little girl.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

O Jade, a girl after my own heart! Who wouldn't struggle to get out of bed when you're that cozy?! Love the last pic especially, they're so cute sleeping on their backs with their little paws folded like that. Reese loves a good sleep in too, he's rarely out of bed before noon


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh my she's adorable. She's so little. How old is she?


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Adorable little girl.......


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Reese and Miley said:


> O Jade, a girl after my own heart! Who wouldn't struggle to get out of bed when you're that cozy?! Love the last pic especially, they're so cute sleeping on their backs with their little paws folded like that. Reese loves a good sleep in too, he's rarely out of bed before noon


I hear ya! I just wish we could get someone to tickle our belly and scratch our back before getting up. :lol: :wink: Wouldn't that be the life! I think that is such a cute position too. It's like they are giving you that, "I'm so innocent Mommy" look. :lol: Little toots!



efinishya said:


> Oh my she's adorable. She's so little. How old is she?


Thank you so much!  She is nearing 2 years old (21 months old). 



N*T*M*4U said:


> Adorable little girl.......


Thank you Moni!


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

What a sleeping BEAUTY!! You both are so blessed to have her in your family!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jade looks so sweet and innocent all snuggled in. I don't think any chi really likes mornings.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

The first and last pic on the 2nd post is just to die for. That face needs a kiss attack!


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

omg....she is sooo cute....
i just love her........


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

She is such a little doll!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Rico's Mom said:


> What a sleeping BEAUTY!! You both are so blessed to have her in your family!


Thank you so much!  We feel very blessed to have her. She is truly a little sweetheart. :love7:



lynx8456 said:


> Jade looks so sweet and innocent all snuggled in. I don't think any chi really likes mornings.


Thank you Laura!  They are smart little babies to not like getting up in the morning. It's much cozier under da warm covies.



Dragonfly said:


> The first and last pic on the 2nd post is just to die for. That face needs a kiss attack!


Thank you Kerri!  I kiss their little faces all day long. 



lyndsey said:


> omg....she is sooo cute....
> i just love her........


Thank you Lyndsey!  She's a real Gem.



AC/DC Fan said:


> She is such a little doll!


Thank you Kimberly!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

pic 3 is just gorgeous:love7::love7::love7:


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

shes sooo tiny x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

sugarbaby said:


> pic 3 is just gorgeous:love7::love7::love7:


Thank you Bella-jean!  :daisy:



rache said:


> shes sooo tiny x


Yeah, her is just an itsy bitsy girlie. But her personality is much much bigger than she is. :lol: God figured he needed to balance it out, I guess. :wink:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

She's so precious, just love her sweet little face. I love the pic of her on her back with her little paws up. The "please rub my belly" pose. :lol: Roo does this all the time. hehe.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

A princess needs her beauty sleep! She's so cute!!!:love1:


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

She is the cutest thing ever


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

OMG!! She is soo tiny. How old is she? I don't blame her for not wanting to get up--she's got it made in that plush looking sleeper.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

foggy said:


> She's so precious, just love her sweet little face. I love the pic of her on her back with her little paws up. The "please rub my belly" pose. :lol: Roo does this all the time. hehe.


Thank you Paula!  Jade & Lexie are my belly rubbing lovers. They would let me do it all day. Gia likes it, but then she turns it into a game. She is so silly. :lol: Chance likes it too, but I think it tickles him. :lol: He always does this lil back kick thing when I do it. :lol: I bet Roo looks so sweet wanting her belly rubs. :love7:



Pookypeds said:


> A princess needs her beauty sleep! She's so cute!!!:love1:


Thank you so much Shelly! 



sakyurek said:


> She is the cutest thing ever


Awwww, thanks so much! 



woodard2009 said:


> OMG!! She is soo tiny. How old is she? I don't blame her for not wanting to get up--she's got it made in that plush looking sleeper.


Jadey is 21 months old. Getting very close to her 2nd Birthday. Hard to believe, isn't it? She is so teensy! But so very full of life and vigor. Funniest little thing you'll ever see. Yeah, I think she kinda likes her plushy wushy bedding.  Spoiled little toots!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I love the last pic in the 1st lot the best. What a cutie


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

She is so freaking adorable!!!!!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

She is so adorable! Awww!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

angelbaby said:


> I love the last pic in the 1st lot the best. What a cutie


Thanks! 



Yoshismom said:


> She is so freaking adorable!!!!!


Thank you Michelle!  She is a toot! Keeps me hopping all day long. :lol:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, i love her, she is gorgeous! and i love the pink fur blanket too, looks so comfy


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Love the big yawn =) she is such a princess


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Rofl....she reminds me soo much of Fern. She is a snuggle bunny and loves the tummy rubs hee heee!!!

Lori


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

elaina said:


> awww, i love her, she is gorgeous! and i love the pink fur blanket too, looks so comfy


Thank you so much, Elaine!  She loves her snuggy wuggies. 



TripleAChihuahuas said:


> Love the big yawn =) she is such a princess


Thank you!  Big ole' yawn for such a bitty baby. 



Ivy's mom said:


> Rofl....she reminds me soo much of Fern. She is a snuggle bunny and loves the tummy rubs hee heee!!!
> 
> Lori


I hear ya girl! All my girls love tummy rubs, but Lexie & Jade would let me do it all day long. :lol: Smart girls, eh? I bet Fern looks so sweet getting her bewwy rubs.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh that snuggle sac looks soo comfy and warm, i dont blame her for not being keen on leaving it, bless her.
Very cute pics!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lmaoooo~ i dont think she wanted to wakeup! poor girl. haha~ loved the shots, esp this one!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

she is a true Princess. I love her x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Terri said:


> Oh that snuggle sac looks soo comfy and warm, i dont blame her for not being keen on leaving it, bless her.
> Very cute pics!


Thank you Terri!  Yeah, I'd like to get in that snuggie sack. :lol:



pigeonsheep said:


> lmaoooo~ i dont think she wanted to wakeup! poor girl. haha~ loved the shots, esp this one!


She was playing "possum" in that one, I think. Like, yeah mommy, I sweepin', just rub my bewwy. :lol: Thanks Pidge! 



*Princess* said:


> she is a true Princess. I love her x


Thank you Princess!


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

Sweetness OVERLOAD!!!


----------

